# Dwarven Hammer



## Paradox916 (Sep 18, 2021)

Finished up a Dwarven hammer for a friend..(but I want to keep it...) with help from @Chuck D. Bones making the blinking lights work( that was all Chuck I was banging my head on the table trying to figure it out) and the green LED swap for the 1n4148 clipping diodes (makes the pedal way more responsive with a little volume boost it seems)


----------



## Brett (Sep 18, 2021)

Very cool build!


----------



## Paradox916 (Sep 18, 2021)

Thanks!  For the most part it was a pretty straightforward build with a few bells and whistles.


----------



## Harry Klippton (Sep 18, 2021)

Attractive


----------



## Matmosphere (Sep 19, 2021)

Very cool! What technique did you do for the artwork? It looks great


----------



## Paradox916 (Sep 19, 2021)

Matmosphere said:


> Very cool! What technique did you do for the artwork? It looks great


It’s a water slide decal and clear coat.


----------



## fig (Sep 19, 2021)

Brilliantly done. I thought I sensed a bit of frustration in a post or two, but I knew you'd nail it!


----------



## Paradox916 (Sep 19, 2021)

fig said:


> Brilliantly done. I thought I sensed a bit of frustration in a post or two, but I knew you'd nail it!


Thanks!  Yeah getting the light plate to work how I wanted was a lesson in how much I don’t know and still have to learn.


----------



## benny_profane (Sep 19, 2021)

Very cool. Would you mind sharing what you ended up with for the responsive light plate?


----------



## Paradox916 (Sep 19, 2021)

benny_profane said:


> Very cool. Would you mind sharing what you ended up with for the responsive light plate?


Well after a few attempts at some kind of overly complicated circuit along with a few other design flaws I was gifted with this elegantly efficient circuit


----------



## Barry (Sep 19, 2021)

Very cool!


----------



## benny_profane (Sep 19, 2021)

Nice. That’s pretty similar to the “overload LED” block used in EHX pedals.


----------



## Paradox916 (Oct 5, 2021)

Here is a vid of this little bastard in my signal chain , which goes :general Tso’s comp- Dwarven hammer- muzzle gate- Mesa rect-o-verb THD hotplate [computer] own hammer IR-MXR stereo chorus-digital delay& reverb. (you will have to forgive my rough playing I’m loosing my edge...🤣) of course it’s more about the pedal than my playing but you guys get that.


----------



## JamieJ (Oct 5, 2021)

The playing and the pedal sound great @Paradox916 !


----------



## fig (Oct 5, 2021)

That puts the shizzle in your dizzle <----very hip saying
Your playing is excellent. 

But how the devil did you fit your drummer in that little box with a flashlight?


----------



## Paradox916 (Oct 5, 2021)

Thanks guys!


----------



## fig (Oct 10, 2021)

I saw this and thought of your project. If you want to play with some, I have a cart going over there...









						G25744 - Para Light EP204K SMD Full Color RGB Enhanced Power LED
					

<p>Para Light full color SMD RGB enhanced power LED lights up blinding Red, Blue and Green. Red 620nm operates from 2.2VDC @ 200mA, Green 525nm operates on 3.8VDC @ 200mA and Blue 470nm operates on 3.8VDC @ 200mA. This LED is about 0.44" x 0.65" x 0.24" thick (exclud




					www.goldmine-elec-products.com


----------



## SillyOctpuss (Oct 10, 2021)

Those are damn cool.  Terrifying though like all smd.


----------



## Paradox916 (Oct 10, 2021)

fig said:


> I saw this and thought of your project. If you want to play with some, I have a cart going over there...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That’s very cool...I think those would work great! But they are a little pricey.


----------

